# QLD: COOCHIN CREEK.



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Had a great session on Saturday with Joel ' imnotorigional.

We had hardly paddled 20 meters when we saw flathead smashing bait fish and the temptation was too much. I think it was my second cast. GULP.. Good run, heavy fish. Finally got her under me and couldn't lift her off the bottom. Joel called stingrays?? I hope not I replied as she went off for another run, finally . Was able to get her up off the mud but then the net wasn't big enough. After two attempts I decided to beach her for photos. She went 72 and a bit.

We went out in search of jacks and was eventually rewarded with one that went 46cm my pb. Landed on 8lbs braid 12 lbs leader. After spending 500 on a new Loomis gl2 and Chronarch baitcaster I landed the fish on a Stradic 1000 and a 1-3 kg rod. I pulled this fish out of a hole which was lucky but the current was quickly pushing me onto a large snag. Peddled as fast as I could for the waters edge and managed to JUST keep it out, I could even feel the 8lbs rubbing against small branches. Very lucky very happy fisherman. Did end up christening the new outfit on the cod which was also a yak pb. Surface action was basically non stop. From bull sharks to tarpon. Joel got busted by an estimated 50cm tarpon while surface fishing but ended up with a few breambos. He also managed a 52 cm flatty on surface which he donated to me. Cheers mate. I caught a couple other flattys only one of which came home with me for a feed.

Great day on the water I think we saw one other stinky all day and I scored two new pb's. You beauty!!


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Good fishing with you mate.

A day of plenty of firsts. I was happy with how much action we got on the surface as well, nothing like hearing that boof.

If only the upper section of the passage saw so few boats, imagine the potential!

Joel


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Fantastic day on the water!! And some great pics to boot.


----------



## reedy (Oct 31, 2010)

Cracking session mate. Awesome jack on light gear. Looking like its gonna be a good jack season on the coast!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good stuff Joel (and Tristan ). I mustn't have paid enough money. He duded me!


----------



## nuts (Jun 27, 2013)

i'm spewin i had to work!! great day lads, i def need to check out this coochin creek! might sus it this coming weekend


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice mixed bag there fellas


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

You still dirty about that Trev??


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

captaincoochin said:


> You still dirty about that Trev??


Not dirty....spewin'. :lol:


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

beautiful report and pictures there mate. dont think theres a more beautiful fish than a jack in our waters. congratulations


----------



## Duggo (Dec 29, 2012)

Looked a great day, some awesome fish!!!
Hoping to get up there for a look again on the weekend or maybe next week, still trying to work out the tide times for the boat ramp in comparison to Golden beach.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Duggo said:


> Looked a great day, some awesome fish!!!
> Hoping to get up there for a look again on the weekend or maybe next week, still trying to work out the tide times for the boat ramp in comparison to Golden beach.


Roys road ramp? I think the closest tide time data would be from the skids which is at the mouth of coochin creek. Not far from the ramp.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

on ya matey


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

Great trip and report. Fantastic to see Coochin still fishing as well as it did when I fished it a lot during the late 80s. Back then it was a 12ft tinny and an old longboard to access the Bass in the upper fresh water. Great memories. :lol:


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

BigPete68 said:


> Great trip and report. Fantastic to see Coochin still fishing as well as it did when I fished it a lot during the late 80s. Back then it was a 12ft tinny and an old longboard to access the Bass in the upper fresh water. Great memories. :lol:


Okay, I may have to venture up that far and have a look one day.


----------



## Duggo (Dec 29, 2012)

captaincoochin said:


> Duggo said:
> 
> 
> > Looked a great day, some awesome fish!!!
> ...


Thats the one, cheers, think it will be Saturday at this stage.


----------

